# How to upgrade to the new Reo Adjustable 510 yourself.



## Spydro (11/5/16)

You can replace a damaged 510 in your Reo, or upgrade it to the new SS adjustable 510 yourself. 

Reosmods now sells the updated SS adjustable 510's as a complete unit for $15.
A group buy for 10 or more would be $12 per 510 assembly.

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9







To replace your old Reo 510 with the new adjustable 510 assembly the way that Reosmods does it per Robert...

Remove the old center post, bottle and tube.

Set up your drill press with a drill bit slightly smaller them the outside diameter of the old 510 connection. Drill out the old brass 510 connection, and when you see aluminum on the drill bit you know you have gone deep enough.

Set up a Dremel with a sanding drum. Remove the last bit of the outer brass casing *in one spot* with the sanding drum. You should have no problem pulling the remainder of the old 510 out.

Press the new 510 in place.

He is going to make a video showing the process. I will edit this post to link it here when it's done within the next week.

Spy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (11/5/16)

Awesomely done. Thank you for the trouble, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## puffon (11/5/16)

Thanks for the post!
I was wondering how it's done.
I suppose it could also be done to replace a damaged SS, a lot harder dealing with SS tho.
Miss your posts on ECF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (11/5/16)

puffon said:


> Thanks for the post!
> I was wondering how it's done.
> I suppose it could also be done to replace a damaged SS, a lot harder dealing with SS tho.
> Miss your posts on ECF



Robert and I remain in fairly regular contact, so I asked him for the Reo crew here.
With the Reosmods forum gone from ECF there is nothing left there that I would be posting on. 
The good folks here have let me hang out with them instead. 
It's a great crew... pull up a chair.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reoville.f67/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (11/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Robert and I remain in fairly regular contact, so I asked him for the Reo crew here.
> With the Reosmods forum gone from ECF there is nothing left there that I would be posting on.
> The good folks here have let me hang out with them instead.
> It's a great crew... pull up a chair.
> ...


Why thank you kind Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

